# Black Buck scoring



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

How do you score a trophy Black Buck and what is considered a trophy? Will be going on a hunt soon near Junction and was just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

1. Length of the horn
2. Circumference at base
3. Circumference at 1/2 length

Add both sides together.

Minimum score of 50 to make book.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

You want to look at the horn development like any other anmal. 3 twists is what you are looking for--along with length and mass.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats length with tape pressed against horn,to get the little deppression of the curls.Anthing over 18 inches is likely to make the SCI book.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Appreciate all the info. Looked on the Internet and couldn't find anything but knew I could rely on the knowledge of this board. Again thanks. Purchased trip thru the CCA Bay Area chapters annual fund raising banquet. Bet those BB make for a pretty mount. Anybody have any suggestions who to use for the taxidermy work? I live in the Houston/ Galveston area.

Thanks, FoF


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Heres the website i use for getting my score sheets for the exotic hunts i sell. I searched for a week trying every site i could think of and finnally got this one so hope it helps you out.
http://www.roe.texaswildlife.net/Manual.htm

(if anyone is looking for a guided blackbuck hunt let me know)


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks... Dav1500
Good information there. Will pass that one on to the guys at work. We spent the better part of 2 hours looking for that info. What do your trips start at?

FoF


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive got a ranch in Uvalde- i just started to sell exotic hunts last deer season and sold 10 hunts. Right now all my blackbucks are young except one- close to 22 inch. I have a breader i work with that is currently looking for some BIG blackbucks and once i have those i will start making some prises based on what they will score. Ill post something with some of the pictures once the breader finds some big ones. (Hunts go for 1700-1900 depending on how big)(the 22 will go for 1900) Good Luck


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Dav1500, how do you measure the horn? Are you caprturing the buck? I am raising Black Buck myself, and I have 8 males at various ages. The two oldest are about 4.5 yrs old and have good sized horns with three twists in them.. I just dont have a good way to gauge the horn length.

Suggestions?

Scott


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck Monte on your hunt.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

During hunting season I work for DAV1500s dad and me and DAV are more or less partners in the exotic hunts.Before we buy the blackbuck,they ussualy are darted and measured.We also request another measurement before they are let out of the trailer to finalize the deal.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep- without Salt here i prob would of never got any exotics. I told him that we go in this togather and make alittle money for both of us. We are currently looking to buy some more for next season just need to find some hunters.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Dav1500
I'll keep ya'll in mind and pass the word. Do ya'll have a website?
Hows the fishing been also, havent seen to many recent reports but then again I havent been keeping up with the board lately(work). Enjoyed the posts from Bastrop but kind of missed that bite this year.

Thanks Red for the luck. Don't know when we're going but it has to be before September. Believe I'd rather go now while it's still cool, well some what. PM me if you here something from Valero.

FoF


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I need Blk buck cape BAD, I have a set of horns 23" that my dad took a cpl yrs back and want to do a pedistal mnt on it for my desk. I dont care about the horns just would like one thats got LOTS of black and the more dominate the buck is the blacker his cape is. Hopeing for one that someone is only interested in a "skull mnt" and would even do a skull mnt for the cape. Need a cape that is has full shoulders and NOT cut up back of neck. As far as a taxidermist would have to say my bro has got to be one of the best, and hes been doing it 15+ yrs and is a full time Taxidermist not one thats supplimenting their income. I have to say he's better than I was on 'Game Animals' but he couldn't hang with me on fish. If you would like to check his work visit Gander Mountains new store in Beaumont when they open in mid May ALL the work in this store is his. WW


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats what I thought. I am not at that level yet. I still need to get some pens built and a few other support things setup. My operation will be mostly breeding with some meat harvest for family and friends. I do not really have the room to offer a true fair chase hunt.

Thanks for the info.. 

Scott


----------

